# Weather proof LED par 38



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I believe there are made since I have seen par 38 led's. They have been around for years


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

The Phillips ones say weatherproof but not for direct contact with water on the box.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Calorchard said:


> Is anyone making them yet?. I want to put 4 on the clarion tower. Need to be 18 watt or more ( 75 - 100 watt equivalent ) ? Cheers.


Click here. Or here. They say "SUITABLE FOR USE IN INDOOR AND OUTDOOR ENVIRONMENTS"


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> Click here. Or here. They say "SUITABLE FOR USE IN INDOOR AND OUTDOOR ENVIRONMENTS"


 
We installed about 30 that looked just like those, sorry, not sure if they were Sylvania, outdoors, lighting signage on a restaurant. The rep said they were fine outdoors. They were toast within a month or two. Last I heard the boss was still trying to get some $$ back. We had them installed facing upward at ~ 50 degrees.


edit: Checked it out, they were Sylvania. Installed in Red Dot holders.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Im almost sure GE makes an outdoor par 38. Kitchler is coming out with or already has a line of self contained led landscape lights. They are self contained.


----------



## Calorchard (Sep 16, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I believe there are made since I have seen par 38 led's. They have been around for years


Weather proof.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Sylvanias Ultra line is rated for outdoor use like kbsparky said

http://www.sylvania.com/BusinessProducts/Innovations/LEDLampsandRetrofits/ULTRAPAR38DIMMABLE.htm


----------



## Calorchard (Sep 16, 2011)

Ima Hack said:


> Sylvanias Ultra line is rated for outdoor use like kbsparky said
> 
> http://www.sylvania.com/BusinessProducts/Innovations/LEDLampsandRetrofits/ULTRAPAR38DIMMABLE.htm


Had 4 of them up on the tower, 1 failed in 3 weeks, was told they were for "moist conditions" not direct rain on the face. Did not get a refund. Still looking for weather proof one.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Calorchard said:


> Had 4 of them up on the tower, 1 failed in 3 weeks, was told they were for "moist conditions" not direct rain on the face. Did not get a refund. Still looking for weather proof one.


Thats good to know. 

I have a few from Lighting Science Research that are rated for indoor use only installed outside in plain old Red Dot flood holders for two years now. they haven't missed a beat. :thumbsup:

They even get blasted by my snowblower every winter storm.

Did water enter the sylvania lamps?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Why not just replace the fixtures with something decent. LED or HID. You will get better lighting and better control.
Just a thought


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Why not just replace the fixtures with something decent. LED or HID. You will get better lighting and better control.
> Just a thought


 
That's what I was thinking, Lithonia has a neat self contained flood unit, although I havent installed one yet.










http://www.lithonia.com/commercial/Dusk-to-Dawn%203-Head%20LED%20Floodlight.html?pt=Decorative & Residential


----------



## Calorchard (Sep 16, 2011)

We work the lights from the inside by lowering the arms, its a real pain in the butt to change them, I know what you mean by putting better fixtures on but I want to get weather proof LED up there 11 stories high, not re work the existing system.


----------



## Runion Energy (Aug 17, 2011)

*Led Par38 IP 68 Rated*

Hi,

If you only need around 65-75 watt replacements I have some units that will work , there 12 watts 2700K IP 68 rated (2) year warranty $22 ea have (8) units in stok now.


----------



## Calorchard (Sep 16, 2011)

Found them, GE makes them. Will install them and see how they do in the So Cal winter, 20 watt wide flood, $100 each.


----------

